# Haye fight on TV in Egypt??



## JonnyW (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Haye fight will be shown on any channel in Egypt - either normal tv or via dreambox???


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

JonnyW said:


> Does anyone know if the Haye fight will be shown on any channel in Egypt - either normal tv or via dreambox???


it is definetly not on normal tv, not sure about dreambox. I don't think they are into boxing that much here, even tough I remember when Christopher Eubank came here in 1996 (and lost) there was a lot of publicity.


----------

